# Sick Pigeons Please Help



## Squid (Sep 24, 2009)

Hiya, 
I joined this forum a while ago when I rescued an unfledged pigeon which had landed in my garden, some of you may remember...
I am now very concerned about the pigeons in my area, I have found 2 dead ones very recently and yesterday caught a sick one, put it in a box kept it warm but within the hour it had passed away....today I can see one having difficulty flying on to my bird table....I think poison can be ruled out as all others birds seem fit and healthly...can I also add that all the birds I have found look perfectly healthy, no sign of injury at all....I have spoken to my neighbour who is also finding dead ones in and around the area (he is the local farmer)
I have had a look around the forum but cant see any post relating to this being a problem for anyone else...
Any help would be very much appreciated, I am very concerned...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If it died that quickly then keeping it warm and quiet was all that could have been done for it. 

Are these wood pigeons, feral pigeons or collared doves? Are they adults or juveniles?

According to one of the wildlife hospitals there is a lot of canker, candida and PMV going around. Birds that feed at bird tables are also very susceptible to salmonellosis and there have been outbreaks in recent years.

You could telephone DEFRA and ask if they have any information on the deaths. With this high rate of mortality they will probably already be involved.

I am a bit short of meds at the moment but I can send you a small amount which could help you if you find a bird that is nottoo far gone to help if you PM me your address.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is a number that you can call, see if they know anything:

Garden Bird health Initiative Helpline: 020 7449 6685


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's very worrying. I'm also a bit concerned as I've currently got two obviously sick Wood Pigeons that are coming to the garden to feed. I've got so many healthy looking youngsters aswell, I do hope they aren't going to be at risk.

I've been concerned about one for over a week now that's been sitting fluffed up in the garden, then yesterday find there's another that is far worse. Both have been tantalizingly close sitting by my back door today, but still manage to fly off when I try to open the door.
I've been able to look at them closely though as I've got one way glass in the door and judging by the way it keeps stretching it's neck while eating I'd say it's canker.
A couple of days ago when I was at the vets a friend came in with a sick Woodie in a box she had caught in her garden. I had a quick look at it before she handed it over and it had lost an eye and had such a bad growth coming out of it's mouth, I assume again was canker.

Unfortunately by the time you are able to get close enough to catch them it's probably very hard to help them. This may not be the cause of death with your birds but canker does seem rife at the moment.
Let us know if you find any more out.

Janet


----------



## Squid (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for everything, all the ones I have found have been wood pigeons, some young but yesterdays was older had the white neck ring...and the most beautiful green eyes...Miss Piggy who i have in her cage has blue eyes? she seems to be doing very well but i am reluctant to let her out in case of anything she may catch outside.....thank you feefo i have called that number and left my name and number plus details of whats wrong...what i dont want to do is cause alarm for no reason or make phone call that may cause the death of good healthy birds ie culling...
in every case i see no physical sign of disease at all, i have kept the body of the last bird i found.....defra are very disappointing btw i am angry


----------



## Squid (Sep 24, 2009)

defra says they are vermin and i need 10 or more in my garden dead in one day otherwise they are not interested...i am disgusted quite franky


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> defra says they are vermin and i need 10 or more in my garden dead in one day otherwise they are not interested...i am disgusted quite franky


It's heart breaking. These government departments are completely heartless.

Don't release Miss Piggy, she would be too vulnerable. Her eyes are blue because she is young, they will chnge as she grows older.

If you find another, have a look inside its mouth, but if it is alive do this very, very gentlyas they get so frightened.


----------



## Squid (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you Feefo, I will do, I will look in the mouth, i have seen the pics on here and the sign to look out for so I think i know what to look for....yes, I have kept Miss Piggy safe and warm inside and was just putting her cage out to acclimatise but i will abandon that thought as i dont want her to suffer anymore, not with all she has been through ....Its very sad, but i fear she is the only safe one around, how ironic is that...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

So the birds you have found have no evidence of canker then?

I laid a trap today and have caught the worst one in my garden, but that is definitely advanced canker so not suspicious.

I cringe when I hear them referred to as vermin, if Defra say this so readily to anyone that calls, no wonder the poor pigeon gets such a bad press.

I was angry last night watching The One Show on television. A reporter was doing survey of what germs/ diseases you were likely to catch on a day to day basis. A scientist went out in the streets to swab various things you would come across out shopping. Together with door knobs and other such things you'd touch, he then made a point of picking up some pigeon poo from the ground to test.
They made a big thing of showing the Salmonella that he found in the cultures and said how people were putting themselves at risk by sitting on fountains etc in town centres to eat their sandwiches.
I know I'm biased but I felt that this was way over the top.

Janet


----------

